# Air Lift vs. Arnott on Allroad



## bobpants (Sep 22, 2008)

*Air Lift vs. Arnott on Allroad ?*

Well it may be that time... 

My 2005 2.7T Allroad's stock air suspension goes flat by morning and while on the highway. (ie when left in L1. L2 or higher it retains level)

What about Air Lift Performance as a replacement for OEM?

Is it more of a fun circus trick where reliability headaches are the norm a couple of years after purchase? Or is it a viable and reliable option for me -- a 40-something enthusiast with very little time and not much in the way of grease monkey skills. 

Considered doing Arnott "Gen II" for years but know they had to shift gears repeatedly on their product - no longer offering a complete upgrade.

Is it time to sell my AR? Thanks for the help!

URL for Air Lift kit for A6/Allroad (C5) below:
https://www.airliftperformance.com/vehicle/audi-a6-1997-2004/


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

I did arnott gen 2 upfront but could have just removed and cleaned the corrosion on the mating surfaces around the o-ring. I am also rebuilding my compressor too. I will let you know how that goes. 


Sent


----------



## dasfinc (May 11, 2007)

bobpants said:


> Well it may be that time...
> 
> My 2005 2.7T Allroad's stock air suspension goes flat by morning and while on the highway. (ie when left in L1. L2 or higher it retains level)
> 
> ...


MODEL FITMENT
Audi A6 Quattro 1997-June 2004 (Sedan & Avant)
Audi S6 Quattro 2001-2003 (Sedan & Avant)
Audi RS6 Quattro 2002-2004 (Sedan & Avant)
*Audi AllRoad Quattro 1999-2005 (All models without factory air suspension)*
Audi A6 FWD (Sedan & Avant) 1997-2004 (Front suspension ONLY)


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Gen II & call it done. Still running the OE in the back. In 5 years had to warr the Arnott P/S once. Prior to the Arnott, both fronts were replaced 2x since we got the car in '05. The P/S Gen II has a pin hole somewhere that causes it go down after 10-14 days of being parked. 

After Gen II the ride quality improved. No more bouncy ride on low speed, low ride height. The mush on other settings was gone. Warranty service (if purchased direct from Arnott) is the best in the business.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

I rebuilt my compressor using bagpipeandy's kit. Super easy and took about an hour. Now my bags pump up fast like the used to. I like the arnotts gen2 front bags. 


Sent


----------

